# TT forum stats for 1 Oct 2003 -> 1 Jan 2004



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Jae's just run stats for the last quarter of last year... some highlights:

Total of 22,354,800 hits
Total of 3,899,094 page views
Total bytes sent: 152,912,649 Kbytes 

Activity by day:
Total Weekdays 17,962,465 hits, 80.35%
Total Weekend 4,392,335 hits, 19.64%

Activity by hour:
Total Visitors during Work Hours (8:00am-5:00pm) 11,589,861 hits, 51.84%
Total Visitors during After Hours (5:01pm-7:59am) 10,764,939 hits, 48.15%

Most Active Date: November 25, 2003 with 327,888 hits
Least Active Date: December 25, 2003 with 70,714 hits (obviously some of us couldn't ghet through the festive period without a ******** fix  )

TTOCSaver.exe was downloaded 281 times
TTOC2.pdf was downloaded 680 times

We've got way too many people visiting who's ISP is AOL


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Can't beleive so few have looked at this thread. I think the stats are phenomenal.

Over 22 million hits in a quarter!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I can't believe 70K plus hits on Christmas day  [smiley=speechless.gif]

Some of us must be really sad


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

It's the 153GIG of data in 3 months that I find interesting... 50G per month is sent from this server, and we're not even that graphics intensive!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

we must be doing something right then 

congrats to all involved in keeping the place up under that sort of load


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> It's the 153GIG of data in 3 months that I find interesting... 50G per month is sent from this server, and we're not even that graphics intensive!


Just think - without all those huge sigs, the stats wouldn't be so impressive


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

These figures are pretty outstanding I think .

I wonder if Audi customer service will read this thread re the stats too .


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Now what can I advertise on here...


----------

